# Good News...



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

... For those still struggling with blowing coat. I have been away for 5 days, and Kodi spent the work days playing with his BFF the GSD, and with Dave in the evenings and over the weekend. Of course, he got NO grooming during this period. Oh, and Dave took him down to the lake to play in the water too.

NO KNOTS!!! It took me less than 10 minutes to comb him out thoughoughly and put his top knot in. (Dave tried but gave up) Kodi is 3 now, and I think his coat is really mature. It really IS easier now!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Dance! :whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

10 mins is great! Yogi is three also and his coat has not been a problem for a long while.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> 10 mins is great! Yogi is three also and his coat has not been a problem for a long while.


Kodi's has been easy for quite a while too, but this is the first time I've left him for that long without arranging for him to be groomed by someone who knew what they were doing while I was gone. So I wasn't sure what I'd find after 5 days!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Same here! Tucker's three also and I can easily go 4 to5 days between brushing and combing him with out a single mat. Loving it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taco's mom (Apr 18, 2012)

That is great to hear. My hav is a year old and still needs a lot of attention; that isn't a complaint BTW... he is worth every second!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I remember someone telling me cornstarch & either baking soda or baking powder mixture (not sure which) sprinkled on mats will help when getting them out. Any of you use this method? And if so, what is the ratio?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> I remember someone telling me cornstarch & either baking soda or baking powder mixture (not sure which) sprinkled on mats will help when getting them out. Any of you use this method? And if so, what is the ratio?


It's neither. It's corn starch all by itself (DRY!!!) that is great for getting knots out. You can use as much as you need, it brushes right back out again, and is totally harmless.

And yes, I haven't needed it in a long time, but it worked better than ANY commercial product I tried (and I tried a number of them) while Kodi was blowing coat.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

All coats are not like that. We've had some of all of them. Curly coats actually are more curly in the adult coat than the puppy coat and harder to take care of. It's taken us a long time to get coats consistently like Kodi's. For a long time guess work was the best a breeder could do before the DNA testing. For instance, Fifth was one of our first 5th generation pups, and she ended up with a curly coat. That was before the testing. Now we now we won't produce anything other than the drop coat. We don't care that bushy coats do fine in the show ring. We won't be producing any more of them.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Amen Tom. Panda has a curly coat and even at 3, and in a puppy cut, if she's not groomed consistently every day she has mats... Guess it will be this way forever... . BTW it's only the white hair that mats, her black coat, while curly, is much easier to maintain. Go figure...


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

so far Charley who is only 7 months doesn't get any mats. He's generally brushed everyday. just wondering when this "blowing coat" will start??


----------

